# Height of hi-lo drinking fountains



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 9, 2010)

I do not believe that I can provide a credible source for the height of drinking fountains - particularly for those who can not bend over.  The Nebraska Accessibility Guide has a spout height of 36 inches for wheel chair access and I know that the high-lo drinking fountain combinations have a height difference of only 6 inches.  Therefore, I would reason that 42 inches would be an acceptable height for the higher of the two drinking fountains.  If you can give me a better reference, then I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!

---------------------------------

AIA, NCARB, ICC, NCOA, CSI

ICC Plans Examiner


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains

The fountain for those who can not bend low shall have a height between 38 inches and 43 inches.

I am trying to find my source for this.


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains

Here it is.

http://www.ada.gov/NPRM2008/ada_standar ... #Fountains


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains

Right!

In the ADA-ABA the text is as noted in the link:

_602.7 Drinking Fountains for Standing Persons. Spout outlets of drinking fountains for standing persons shall be 38 inches (965 mm) minimum and 43 inches (1090 mm) maximum above the finish floor or ground._

That same text is in the A117.1-2003 Section 602.4.


----------



## JBI (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains

The ADA & ANSI agree on something? How'd that happen?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> The ADA & ANSI agree on something? How'd that happen?


They don't.

Current Federal Regulation :  "Spouts shall be no higher than than 36" measured from the floor or ground surfaces to the spout outlet."  [Appendix A to Part 1191 - Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) Accessibility Guidelines for Buildings and Facilities].

The 36" maximum height is also graphically presented in Figure 27.

The proposed guidelines were written to accommodate "the ick" that's both why they agree with it, and why they are not adopted.

Gene...I cannot understand why you intentionally encourage people to violate current Civil Rights Law.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains



			
				rktect 1 said:
			
		

> Here it is.http://www.ada.gov/NPRM2008/ada_standar ... #Fountains


That's the proposal.

Current Law is here:

http://www.ada.gov/stdspdf.htm


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> rktect 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Here it is.http://www.ada.gov/NPRM2008/ada_standar ... #Fountains


That's the proposal.

Current Law is here:

http://www.ada.gov/stdspdf.htm

Closest thing we got.  From what I read off the link you have provided, it says a hi fountain is required but lists no height for the spout.  The proposed height is what I tell people when they ask.  Which is really a rare event.


----------



## MarkRandall (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains

Interesting, I didn't know the new ADA/ABA had a dimension for the Hi fountain. I have always installed the high fountain per manufacturer's recommendations. Usually shown on specs of fountain.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains



			
				rktect 1 said:
			
		

> brudgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Closest thing we got.  From what I read off the link you have provided, it says a hi fountain is required but lists no height for the spout.  The proposed height is what I tell people when they ask.  Which is really a rare event.[/quote:sp0xqhn2]

Read it again.

http://www.ada.gov/reg3a.html#Anchor-15656

On the other hand, if you download and print the PDF then you won't have to search for it on the web and run the risk of looking at something that does not comply with current law.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains



			
				MarkRandall said:
			
		

> Interesting, I didn't know the new ADA/ABA had a dimension for the Hi fountain. I have always installed the high fountain per manufacturer's recommendations. Usually shown on specs of fountain.


Because 36" has only been the law since 1991, I can see why you might not have got 'round to printing a copy.


----------



## Mac (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains

Gene nails it!


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> rktect 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read it again.

http://www.ada.gov/reg3a.html#Anchor-15656

On the other hand, if you download and print the PDF then you won't have to search for it on the web and run the risk of looking at something that does not comply with current law.

I feel that this is where you want me to get to.

(10)* Drinking Fountains:

(a) Where only one drinking fountain is provided on a floor there shall be a drinking fountain which is accessible to individuals who use wheelchairs in accordance with 4.15 and one accessible to those who have difficulty bending or stooping. (This can be accommodated by the use of a "hi-lo" fountain; by providing one fountain accessible to those who use wheelchairs and one fountain at a *standard height *convenient for those who have difficulty bending; by providing a fountain accessible under 4.15 and a water cooler; or by such other means as would achieve the required accessibility for each group on each floor.)


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains

A Dixie cup dispenser and a water jug would work okay.

Thanks everyone for your help.

---------------------------------

AIA, NCARB, ICC, NCOA, CSI

ICC Certified Building Plans Examiner


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains

If you can assure the powers that be of the fact that the dixie cup dispenser will always be filled.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Height of hi-lo drinking fountains

Dixie cup dispenser may work for able bodied persons, not disabled persons.  How could they be expected to grasp a cup, and or push the button on the water dispenser for that matter.


----------

